# Bear Alaskan Rebuild



## sammyg (Jul 29, 2006)

I have two old Bear Alaskan bows I've had for years. Would like to clean them up and try to get them looking as new as possible.As far as taking them apart cleaning everything and putting them back together goes ,that is no problem,what I've been trying to find is someone that can maybe do a refinish on the limbs.On both bows the limbs look pretty good,no major scratches or cracks ,but there do seem to be some stress oriented marks running the length of the limbs. Anyone here know of someone that does that type of refinishing work?


----------



## bigfish1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

stress lines should be fine just lightly sand with 150 grit then 200 grit and 400 grit and spray lacquer over them if you are wanting to fix the glass you would be better off buying other limbs as it can get expensive trying to replace the glass you would almost have to have them remade


----------

